# Need Saltwater Line Suggestions



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

I know this dog has been beaten to death but here it is again. I am about to purchase a new 8wt floating fly line. It will be for casting in mostly windy conditions and using large weighted Clouser style flies and occasionally medium sized. I will use it in open inshore bay waters for blind distance casting and marsh shooting at visible targets within about 60'. The rods will be G Loomis NRX and a custom NFC blank made rod. Both these rods are fast action. So what do you suggest? Basically something that will shoot and go the distance when needed. Also characteristics like head / belly length or taper would be helpful. I have already sort of picked out the lines I like but would be very interested in what others think that most likely fly fish more than me on a daily basis.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

SA titan.


----------



## pointblank (Nov 9, 2017)

I will second the SA redfish warm taper, esp. if using a NRX.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

SA Amplitude Grand Slam or Redfish for the real world of shallow water sight casting. For calm conditions or spooky fish, go to a 6wt.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Rio Bonefish Quickshooter, front loaded but not clunky.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Fly Line WT Grain Chart (conventional 30 ft. heads)

Number DesignationStandard *Weight*Margin For Error6-*Weight*160152-1687-*Weight*185177-193*8*-*Weight*210202-2189-*Weight*240230-250

from rio's web site


Line ColorSink RateLine Size30' Head WeightFull Head WeightHead LengthTotal LengthSand/BlueFloatWF6F173gr (11.2gm)242gr (15.7gm)47ft (14.3m)100ft (30.5m)Sand/BlueFloatWF7F198gr (12.8gm)287gr (18.6gm)49ft (14.9m)100ft (30.5m)Sand/BlueFloatWF8F225gr (14.6gm)320gr (20.7gm)50ft (15.2m)100ft (30.5m)Sand/BlueFloatWF9F260gr (16.8gm)369gr (23.9gm)50ft (15.2m)100ft (30.5m)

Now, even with the difference of the Rio head being 20 ft. longer it may well be the right line for your rod. It's weight is not that far from the "norm". Only casting it will tell. I have a couple rods that I use lines over 100 grains there "stated" weight, but more rods that do cast well with there recommended weight lines.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

For the type of fishing you described, Scientific Anglers or Cortland redfish taper, Cortland tropic plus, I like the Airflo Tropical Punch line but I don't think over time it holds up as well as the others.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

SA Grand Slam, SA Redfish, Rio Redfish are all good choices that I like and have thrown. Rio Flats Pro is another line that could work, I just didn't care for it on the rods I cast it on.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I had Flats Pro on two 8 wt. and a 12 wt. Replaced all three. It might be okay in tropical conditions but I couldn't stretch the coils out.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I didn’t love the Flats pro either. That being said I did put the 8wt on a 8/9wt rod and it seems to do well.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Lot's of good opinions on here so far, hard to go wrong with any of them! Goes without saying but the below is my opinion only.

Can't speak to the NFC, but or the NRX specifically: I've had that rod for about 5 years using it on the beach and flats in Texas (Rockport and further south) with floating and intermediate lines throwing larger clousers (4-5 inches) with size small lead eyes and large brass eyes. 

Since you asked about line characteristics: In general, I feel that lines that are aggressively weighted towards the front of the line (redfish tapers, Titan, etc) makes the tip a bit mushy feeling and robs the rod of its power and speed of recovery, which is the beauty of that rod. Instead I lean towards lines closer to the aftma standards for 30' but that have a more gradual taper overall and a longer head length (38-45 ft). If you find that you do still need a heavier line, I'd still stick with a more gradual taper, just 1/2 or 1 line size up.

The 3 lines I ended up liking the most, in order of what would be useful in your situation:

 Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper (amazing on that rod, but loses some accuracy at distance due to shorter head)
Cortland Liquid Crystal Flats Taper (Good head length, decent in close, shoots like crazy)
Scientific Anglers Saltwater Intermediate (depending on the depth, but this is by far the best line I've used on that rod for throwing heavy flies)
All fish pretty well in close but shoot really, really well. I realize #1 is a bit counterintuitive based on what I wrote above, but because of the long front taper that line just casts so beautifully on that rod. Seems a lot of folks on this forum have also loved that combo. 

Also may be worth mentioning that I feel the above lines would serve you well in both the environments you listed, but if they are really different then having 2 lines and swapping between them may also be the best option. Hope this helps!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

jackson man said:


> I too have used the Wulff Bremuda Shorts Triangle Taper lines and am pleased with the performance. Not many people have used the Wulff lines though.



That's what I replaced the Flats Pro with.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I put the Wulff triangle on my grandsons Christmas present 8 wt. It's a fast rod so it should work well. Purchased the Wulff line from a member on here, thanks.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Rio makes a Summer Redfish line that throws nice on a windy flat. That's what I have on my NRX right now. I use it for heavier weighted flies or gurglers.

Be sure that you build a leader/tippet that will also turn over larger flies or you'll be taking one step forward and two steps back...


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

crboggs said:


> Rio makes a Summer Redfish line that throws nice on a windy flat. That's what I have on my NRX right now. I use it for heavier weighted flies or gurglers.
> 
> Be sure that you build a leader/tippet that will also turn over larger flies or you'll be taking one step forward and two steps back...


TRUTH haha.

Not sure if anyone else does this, but for the more "presentation" oriented lines (bonefish style, etc) I sometimes trim the level end (1 foot or so) off the tip of the fly line and start with a 50 lb butt section and longer leader. Keeps most of the front taper but that little bit larger diameter at the end of the line presents with much more authority, and still has most of the advantages of a longer taper.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Wound up getting the SA smooth Grand Slam. I talked to the guy at the fly shop and went over some points about what I wanted and he said he fished it most of the time and it would do what I was looking for with fast rods. I was really favoring the Royal Wulf Bermuda Triangle but could not find it in my area and didn't know anyone with experience with it.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Just curious when SA list the Cold water and warm water versions what are the temp. breaks ?

Thanks in advance,
Dan


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Snakesurf said:


> I know this dog has been beaten to death but here it is again. I am about to purchase a new 8wt floating fly line. It will be for casting in mostly windy conditions and using large weighted Clouser style flies and occasionally medium sized. I will use it in open inshore bay waters for blind distance casting and marsh shooting at visible targets within about 60'. The rods will be G Loomis NRX and a custom NFC blank made rod. Both these rods are fast action. So what do you suggest? Basically something that will shoot and go the distance when needed. Also characteristics like head / belly length or taper would be helpful. I have already sort of picked out the lines I like but would be very interested in what others think that most likely fly fish more than me on a daily basis.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Like others who have responded, I have good performance and wear from the RIO Summer Redfish line and the Royal Wolf Triangle. They load and shoot well, makes me look like a pro, that’s a lot. They are also easy to maintain and really last.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

BIg fan of the SA Grand Slam, pick your flavor as far as textured/ mastery etc. The Grand Slam taper is basically the Bruce Chard taper. Plenty front loaded for turning over big heavy stuff, a little over weighted, but with a longer belly than most redfish type lines allowing me to carry more line in the air for longer cast and being more accurate than pure shooting. I don't care for a lot of "Redfish" lines because many are so front loaded that if you try to carry a lot of line they get wonky.


----------

